# HELP!! Puppy received at 6 weeks!!! Visious? Or just teething??



## Holland (May 23, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

Me and my girlfriend recently got a new golden retriever puppy. He was 6 weeks of age when we got him. He his now 9 weeks.
After doing more research, we discovered that was early and not recommended, just so you are aware. 

He seems to be having behaviour issues; he will bite fairly hard, he just jumps up at you, and sometimes he will bite at the face and hair. It has come to the point where he wont let you pet him without thinking its a game, 75 percent of the time, and biting back. We have tried ignoring him, telling him no, whining "OW" like a puppy would, using a can with pennies ( which only excites him). 

Lately he tends to scrunch his face up, and growl, and get really excited. We will usually punish him by putting him in the washroom, it's small, and there's not much to play with. We only
Keep him in there for a short period of time, 45 seconds to 90. If he's really bad then maybe longer. How much confinement is too much? We realize he's a puppy and doesnt know better, and is curious about everything, but he just seem so aggressive about it.

Putting all this aside, he can sit, he knows when he needs to sleep (maybe whining for a minute after being put into his crate) and he is really good on walks. He will scratch at the door when he wants To go outside to go to the washroom, and usually doesn't go indoors. Hes getting better. 

Thanks!! 

Holland


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-year/114925-any-advice-super-fiesty-pup.html

Here you go<:

The answer is "NO". 

Your dog is a normal golden puppy. They bite. A Lot. Shark babies.

The serious mouthing with patience, firmness, and gentle training from you generally stops around 5 or 6 months. You may actually start dealing with hormonals (growling for real) at that point, which is why the gentle training starting now through infinity is so important.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Megora said:


> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-year/114925-any-advice-super-fiesty-pup.html
> 
> Here you go<:
> 
> ...


I totally agree. It will get better, hang in there!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds like a normal puppy to me. Check out the Puppy up to 1 section and you will see you aren't alone

Golden Retriever Puppy (up to 1 year) - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## GoBigRed (Jan 24, 2012)

For some reason Husker only responded to a water bottle. All the "ouch", back turning, ignoring, sternly saying "No", etc. only got us bitten more. He does not like to be reprimanded and even at 10 months will go into the "land shark" mode on occasion when being reprimanded for jumping up on us or stealing paper or clothes. If you grab the water bottle he stops immediately. 

Believe me I was exactly where you are at. We have never had a Golden before and I was a bit taken back by all the biting, etc. It does get better!!  It will take a lot of patience and work on your part. Definitely type into the SEARCH things like "land shark" and "biting". The puppy and behavior threads are full of posts.

Best of luck and welcome!


----------



## Holland (May 23, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for such quick replies! It's all very useful information, and My girlfriend and I intend on learning as much as possible!


----------



## osmith (Jun 1, 2012)

*puppy biting*

Some people refer to that as puppy biting. Puppies do it in the litter. My golden did that when he was a puppy. There are various ways to correct it. I went on vacation and left my puppy with a family that had an adult female golden retriever. When I returned, he was no longer doing the puppy biting. I got lucky. I think their moms correct them in the litter if they go to far with the puppy biting, and that is what the older golden must have done for my puppy. I have read that puppies taken from their moms too young have a bigger problem with biting. I think you will need to do a correction if the dog is biting to much. You may want to just use your hand to (firmly but not painfully) imitate the mom correction.


----------

